# AGR card



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 2, 2010)

So today in the mail box, I found a letter sent by Amtrak. At first I thought it contained more advertisement from Amtrak and was gonna throw it up, but opened up and found AGR card or some sort, so I kept it in case.

Does this card have any purpose? Seeing as how I book almost 2/3 of my trips online instead of directly purchasing tickets at NYP. But I suppose I will keep it if I can use it when purchasing ticket directly since I do do it.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Does this card have any purpose? Seeing as how I book almost 2/3 of my trips online instead of directly purchasing tickets at NYP. But I suppose I will keep it if I can use it when purchasing ticket directly since I do do it.


Really, the AGR card (*NOT* the AGR MasterCard) really only is needed in two cases:


If you don't remember your AGR number
If you're Select+, because it allows you access to Club Acelas and Metropolitan Lounges anytime.

Beyond that, there really is no need to keep your AGR card. (I have no idea where mine is!




)


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Does this card have any purpose? Seeing as how I book almost 2/3 of my trips online instead of directly purchasing tickets at NYP. But I suppose I will keep it if I can use it when purchasing ticket directly since I do do it.
> ...


Speaking of Amtrak Mastercard, is it credit card or can I get Amtrak Mastercard Debit card?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 2, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn Ryu said:
> ...


I keep mine in my wallet so I can pick up tickets under my AGR number.

It is a Credit card. Not a Debit card.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Speaking of Amtrak Mastercard, is it credit card or can I get Amtrak Mastercard Debit card?


It is only a credit card!

Continental Airlines does offer a debit card that earns OnePass Miles, and currently OnePass Miles transfer to AGR at a rate of 1:1 (in blocks of 5,000 miles only). However, with the Continental/United merger, there is no guarantee how long that may last. (United used to transfer to AGR, but pulled out overnight without warning!



)


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 2, 2010)

I see.

BTW did anyone else get the card that I was talking about before? It looks pretty slick though.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 2, 2010)

You can use it to swipe at a QT machine (instead of a credit card) to pull up all the reservations that you've made that have your AGR number associated.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 3, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> You can use it to swipe at a QT machine (instead of a credit card) to pull up all the reservations that you've made that have your AGR number associated.


Correct, and it will pull up both paid reservations and AGR reservations that way. A credit card will only pull up reservations paid for with that credit card, unless it's an AGR credit card.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Cristobal said:
> 
> 
> > You can use it to swipe at a QT machine (instead of a credit card) to pull up all the reservations that you've made that have your AGR number associated.
> ...


You still need a credit or debit card though. When I was in STL I decided to print my return ticket on 354 from the machine while i was there. I used the AGR card in the machine and it pulled up all the revvys. I selected which one I wanted but it still wanted me to insert a credit or debit card even though it was already paid for with AGR points.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Nov 3, 2010)

I find its just easier to print the reservation with the bar code and use it at the Quik Trac machine.

Bill J


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 3, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> I find its just easier to print the reservation with the bar code and use it at the Quik Trac machine.
> 
> Bill J


I agree and that's usually what I do as well. 

However, there have been several times where the QT wouldn't read the bar code for whatever reason but whipping out the AGR card solved the problem for me (I often board at GAC which is unmanned but has 2 QTs).


----------



## Scary Kitty (Nov 3, 2010)

Strange. I signed up for AGR two years ago, and have taken several trips on the Surfliner to San Diego since then using my AGR number, but never got a card.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 4, 2010)

I got a nasty lecture from a ticket agent in Chicago when trying to add the AGR number to a in person day of departure purchase without the card, rules say he should not add it without the card present... hboy:

Next time I was in that situation I called Julie.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 4, 2010)

The agent was wasting his breath. Even if you were trying to pull a fast one and put your number on someone else's reservation, you wouldn't get points when the names failed to match.

So while it would be good to have the card handy, it shouldn't be the end all disaster either.


----------

